# '08/'09 Assignment- Snow -Due March 1st



## Patm1313

Snow, a very versatile subject. It can be the main focus of a shot, or just add personality. It can be extremely cliche, or it can be used in very interesting ways.

Depending on your location, you may have snow falling already or you may be a few months away from your first snow, so I'm setting a pretty far away due date for this assignment. Around here, the snow's about to fall.

Here's what I assign to you; use snow in a picture in a way you have never before. Don't be afraid to go outside of your comfort zone.

*Have fun, and be creative!
*


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Dionysus




----------



## LaFoto

Just some ... it's almost all gone now.


----------



## hankejp

Damn...have to wait to see the pics.  The website is being blocked here.

Here's one of my early into the snow season pics.


----------



## Big Bully

Corrina I love your second shot that is just beautifully composed. Great job.
And everyone else on this thread. Way to go! I am freezing already! 

Here are some shots from last year.


----------



## Patm1313

Woah, nice shots!

For me, the first snow has fallen, but I was just leaving town when it happened. So quite sadly, me and my camera were nowhere to be found.


----------



## Black_Noise

I got a couple....


----------



## NeverEnough86

I cant wait to get back to Boulder to work on this one....
Winter is my favorite season, so much opportunity for so many different styles.


----------



## Jaszek

I can't wait till it starts snowing here in NYC lol


----------



## Jklersy

This shot was taken last year. it was the first heavy snow.  Those are my dogs tracks, follow to find yellow snow...


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone! You are doing great. 
Black noise, Jk, and Jas, if I haven't done it before, Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads! Its great to have you, and we look forward to seeing more of your shots!


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## Big Bully

Utah, your second shot is so beautiful. Simple yet stunning at the same time. Excellent!


----------



## seaain.gray

Taken with a 1957 Asahi Pentax with Takumar f/2.2 55mm, Fuji Reala 100 ASA, 1/100th of a second at f/16.  

Seaain


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful shot Seain! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.


----------



## seaain.gray

Big Bully said:


> Beautiful shot Seain! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.



Thanks Meg.  Wouldn't you know it... I created an account with my name misspelled.  Perfect... I sent admin a note... anyway, nice to be here and I'm looking forward to contributing but perhaps more importantly learning.  

Thanks again...

Seaain


----------



## UtahsRebel

Here's a snow shot that always keeps me on edge. This is on my drive to work after a storm. I'm hoping the blur effect gives you the feeling I sometimes have as I slide down the mountain to work.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh I hate driving down snowy mountains.. Especially when there is a cliff on one side..

Seaain its alright that you spelled your name wrong. It's all good.


----------



## Silverado_13

What is this "snow" that you talk about. I've very rarely seen it in Georgia.


----------



## Big Bully

Silverado_13 said:


> What is this "snow" that you talk about. I've very rarely seen it in Georgia.


 

Oh whatever. Are you telling me that you don't remember the icestorm of 2000!!! Well snow is like ice, just lighter. Doesn't cause as much damage, unless it comes in mass quantities.


----------



## Silverado_13

Big Bully said:


> Oh whatever. Are you telling me that you don't remember the icestorm of 2000!!! Well snow is like ice, just lighter. Doesn't cause as much damage, unless it comes in mass quantities.


 
Trust me, I know what ice is. 

We very rarely get snow down here... I'm hoping for some this year. Usually comes late January/early February.


----------



## Big Bully

Silverado_13 said:


> Trust me, I know what ice is.
> 
> We very rarely get snow down here... I'm hoping for some this year. Usually comes late January/early February.


 
Oh I remember. I used to be a nanny in Marietta. *sigh* I miss GA.


----------



## mikemicki

One of my little dog.


----------



## Big Bully

Is his name Toto and do you live in Kansas... LOL sorry I couldn't resist.
Black and white picture in color! Great job! 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads Mike!


----------



## dormfab

We just got about a foot of powder today.


----------



## captainobvious

My contribution, both taken around campus at Elon University (in North Carolina)


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Captain.. Was that the color of the sky??? Talk about weird. But I like it.. I really like both your shots. Great job. 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.


----------



## Bustedsm

These two were taken earlier this year in February....at 2 AM in the morning


----------



## Tori

Hey, here are my analog photos of snow and winter


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots Tori and Busted. Thank you for posting.
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.


----------



## dormfab

Bustedsm said:


> These two were taken earlier this year in February....at 2 AM in the morning



Now what were you doing with an EVO in a parking lot at 2am....:er:


----------



## jasonkt

I tried to think outside the box here... and I'm saving my nice landscapes for another thread


----------



## inTempus

captainobvious,

How did you get the orange sky?  Is that a Photoshop edit or was there some strange air glow going on with some building lighting?  It's really cool, I like it a lot.


----------



## hossmaster

Only snow I am going to get this year.  Last time it snowed was 04.


----------



## Big Bully

Where are you at that it never snows?!


----------



## hossmaster

Big Bully said:


> Where are you at that it never snows?!



about 20 miles north of Galveston Tx.


----------



## Big Bully

Well now, that explains things.


----------



## Bustedsm

dormfab said:


> Now what were you doing with an EVO in a parking lot at 2am....:er:




Oh, just *hangin around.*  I'll have some more after this weekend in Chicago!


----------



## sambrody44

Here's my first entry.


----------



## stsinner

It snowed so hard here you could barely see your hand in front of your face:






Even the fire truck was snowed in:






But that didn't keep people from shopping:











Or going to church:






The snow was light in fluffy-perfocet for sledding:


----------



## sambrody44

Here's another.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

Here is my mare enjoying the snow onslaught in New Hampshire today...
















My camera couldn't decide what to focus on - the snow or her! I've also never been so cold in my life - I think it was about 8 degrees outside...my hands are still aching from this shoot this afternoon.

I found it to be a challenge to have definition of anything in the snow - without it looking too washed out - and because of the day to my WB looks goofy too but she was having a ball and I was enjoying the time with her.


----------



## Kimberly81

Saddlebreds4me said:


> Here is my mare enjoying the snow onslaught in New Hampshire today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera couldn't decide what to focus on - the snow or her! I've also never been so cold in my life - I think it was about 8 degrees outside...my hands are still aching from this shoot this afternoon.
> 
> I found it to be a challenge to have definition of anything in the snow - without it looking too washed out - and because of the day to my WB looks goofy too but she was having a ball and I was enjoying the time with her.



American Saddlebred? She is beautiful.


----------



## Kimberly81

My daughter the snow bunny


----------



## inTempus

Saddlebreds4me said:


> Here is my mare enjoying the snow onslaught in New Hampshire today...
> 
> My camera couldn't decide what to focus on - the snow or her! I've also never been so cold in my life - I think it was about 8 degrees outside...my hands are still aching from this shoot this afternoon.
> 
> I found it to be a challenge to have definition of anything in the snow - without it looking too washed out - and because of the day to my WB looks goofy too but she was having a ball and I was enjoying the time with her.



I'm by no means an expert, but I have been learning an application called Adobe Lightroom 2.   The white balance is off in your pics plus you have a lot of noise from the falling snow which washes the color out in your pictures.

Here's an example of how you can clean things up.  This isn't my best work, I did it very quickly this morning to give you an idea.  If I had the RAW image file I could do far more with it and make it look more natural.  As it is, I just copied your JPG from this site and tinkered with it.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

Kimberly81 said:


> American Saddlebred? She is beautiful.



Yes!  Thank you so much - she is 6 years old and the sweetest horse - kind of like a dog in a horse suit so to speak!


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

tharmsen said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but I have been learning an application called Adobe Lightroom 2.   The white balance is off in your pics plus you have a lot of noise from the falling snow which washes the color out in your pictures.
> 
> Here's an example of how you can clean things up.  This isn't my best work, I did it very quickly this morning to give you an idea.  If I had the RAW image file I could do far more with it and make it look more natural.  As it is, I just copied your JPG from this site and tinkered with it.



Tharmsen - thank you and yes yours looks much better!  I also use Lightroom but I didn't tinker with these too much  (probably should have) I knew I was having issues with light, and C-O-L-D...it was about zero outside and my hands were just about falling off.  I was actually worried about taking my camera outside in those temps...but yes, you did a much nicer job than my original.


----------



## sarallyn




----------



## CanadianVitamin

I screwed the first pic up a bit in post but still have the original so I might take another crack at it later ...





streetshot1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





3rdavepic1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





http://www.flickr.com/photos/arghmonkey/3129940474/


----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## Grande




----------



## Jantarek

Thats how I spent my New Years day :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Zed Twenty Ate

C & C


----------



## Dionysus

lol i knew those state land makers looked too familiar, then I saw you were from Syracuse, and that explained it all.


----------



## Zed Twenty Ate

Sunny Syracuse...I was wondering through the woods looking for some old abandoned town. All i found was snow, snow and a few wild turkeys.


----------



## FunkyJunk




----------



## SlimPaul

I see some nice photos up there  Mine is just a temporary one until I get out of my house (I'm ill). Here's the view from my window.


----------



## Pugs

A couple from this morning:

1.






2.





Feedback welcome!


----------



## Pugs

And,

     Another from this morning.


----------



## Holy Macro




----------



## Marea

Love your shot H.Macro...



brrrrrrrr that snow covered tree makes me want to snuggle by a hot fire!


----------



## Marea

Taken today at a friend's house.

Wish I could have gotten her during the big snowfall we had here on Vancouver Island - would have been so cool to have captured her kitten-like chase of the snowflakes.


----------



## inTempus




----------



## Jantarek




----------



## willard3

A bucketful of snow..........


----------



## inTempus




----------



## inTempus




----------



## Marea

tharmsen said:


>




I really like the emotion that this photo of yours invokes. Makes me want to be there with a hot thermos of cocoa in hand.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inTempus

Marea said:


> I really like the emotion that this photo of yours invokes. Makes me want to be there with a hot thermos of cocoa in hand.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Glad you like it.  I took that off my back deck.  I saw him out there this afternoon and I do believe he's the first ice fisherman this year on our pond.


----------



## inTempus




----------



## nikki2291

_Here is one of my winterscapes...Theres alot of snow in this one!!!..._

_~Nikki~_


----------



## GSA190

I took these photos a few days ago after a snow storm


----------



## EW1066

This is the snow we got this year. The last time it snowed was Christmas Eve 2004. So this is indeed rare. I feel very fortunate to have been able to get a picture like this. I framed this one. This is the ONLY picture I have ever taken that I felt was worthy of a frame







Vince


----------



## bdavis

My entry:


----------



## inTempus

The sun rise this morning.


----------



## willard3




----------



## JoeDif

Our first snowfall of the season


----------



## inTempus

willard3 said:


>



You guys are getting snow way down there in Mexico?  Wow.


----------



## Jaszek

Here is mine:


----------



## leighthal

One of my favorite subjects. A waterslide in my hometown. I could take pictures here for hours in all seasons. Well, maybe not hours in winter.... but close to it.


----------



## Pugs

Leighthal,

This is gorgeous!  I'd love to see it in a sunrise or sunset!


----------



## GeminiStars

These are a few from earlier this week on our hike to Angel Falls. To get to the trail it is probably 5 miles from our house in the nearby state park. I think the trail was about 3 miles long. It was so cold because we had to climb up on top of a rock and set my tripod up for the waterfall (4th pic). It started snowing right when we got down there and it was kind of windy too. My fingers were frozen! My gloves were too bulky to really wear while messing with a tripod and camera ;/


----------



## schuylercat




----------



## slapshot

wind sculpting


----------

